# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  اتحاد الكرة يرفض تسجيل اللاعب عاطف خالد للمريخ  . . ؟ ؟ ؟ ! ! !

## الصاااااقعة

*اتحاد الكرة يرفض تسجيل اللاعب عاطف خالد للمريخ

تعرضت لجنة تسجيلات المريخ الي مقلب كبير من اللاعب عاطف خالد نجم الخرطوم  الوطني حيث علمت (سودانا فوق) ان اتحاد الكرة رفض تسجيل اللاعب في كشوفات  المريخ اليوم لان عقده مع ناديه لم ينتهي بعد وطالبت لجنة التسجيلات نادي  المريخ بضرورة خطاب شطب للاعب من ادارة الكوماندز الشيء الذي كان غير موجود  في حسابات المريخ حيث كان يتعامل مع اللاعب بحساب انه مطلق السراح  . ؟
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*معقول ياناااااااس  ! ! ! ؟ ؟ ؟
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الخبر دا والله لوطلع صاح  ( يكون خاااااازوق ابن كلب )   . .
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*ما صعب انك تتأكد من تاريخ انتهاء عقد اللاعب
                        	*

----------


## golden

*الخرطوم الوطني سجله من الأمير يوم 2013/12/5 بعقد ثلاث سنوات
!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعتقد ان الخطا لدى الاتحاد
ناديه كان يعلم انه مطلق السراح نهاية الموسم الحالي
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*أعتقد بما انه دخل الفترة الحرة (الستة أشهر) يستطيع المريخ توقيع عقد معه 

دا حسب القانون العالمي لكن قوانين اتحادنا دي اخنق فطس دايرة ليها كتلوج
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*من حق المريخ تسجيله لان موسم الخرطوم الوطني يعتبر منتهي وليس لديه اي مباراة قيبل 05/012/2016 وهذه تعتبر معاكسة من قبل الاتحاد

هل معني ذلك ان يجلس اللاعب حتي التكميلية ام ماذا او يمدد تسجيله للخرطوم الوطني غصبا عنه

هنا تظر العفانة وقلة الادب وعدم الاحترام
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*يتم تسجيله ويوقع العقد الذي يسري اعبارا من 06/12/02016  

هؤلاء همهم الاول والاخير هو وضع العراقيل امام تسجيلات المريخ

لعب الوك عام كامل في مريخ كوستي وعندما انتقل الي المريخ اكتشف مجدي شمس الدين انه اجنبي

تم تحويل شيبوب للهلال بعمل كوبري شيده مجدي المسيطر علي الاتحاد العم بالكجور والسحر

لا ادري ما الذي يصبر جمهور المريخ علي اذلال مجدي للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يؤمن على تسجيل عاطف خالد  

 


امن مجلس المريخ على تسجيل اللاعب عاطف خالد خلال  التسجيلات الحالية و   كانت شائعات سرت بصرف المريخ النظر عن تسجيل اللاعب  لارتباطه بعقد ساري مع   ناديه  الخرطوم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

المريخ يؤمن على تسجيل عاطف خالد  

 


امن مجلس المريخ على تسجيل اللاعب عاطف خالد خلال  التسجيلات الحالية و   كانت شائعات سرت بصرف المريخ النظر عن تسجيل اللاعب  لارتباطه بعقد ساري مع   ناديه  الخرطوم



 واتاكم مهودا بالخبراليقين
*

----------

